# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Sleepsense, sleep tracker, Samsung Group, Samsung Town, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung wants to track your sleep and smartly wash your clothes"
The South Korean electronics giant unveils a SleepSense sleep tracker and gives more details about its second-generation SmartThings home automation device.

by Shara Tibken
September 3, 2015

----------

